# Moment of Silence for Professor Remy Amador Presas



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2003)

Today is the two year anniversary of Professor's untimely death. May he rest in peace.  Many of us have been blessed to have met him and known him and to have worked with him. Many of us were blessed to have learned this incredible art of Modern Arnis directly from him. We will never forget him.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Seigi (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## modarnis (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Mathusula2 (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 29, 2003)

.


----------



## FruitLoopy (Aug 29, 2003)

...


----------



## bloodwood (Aug 29, 2003)

.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2003)

.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 30, 2003)

.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 2, 2003)

.


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2003)

.


----------



## Dieter (Sep 3, 2003)

.


----------



## ace (Sep 12, 2003)

^


----------



## Tapps (Oct 7, 2003)

.


----------

